# Asus P8z68 V pro MB help



## techking_dinesh (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,
I just gt my new system
i7 2600k
4gb drr3 corsair vengenance
asus P8Z68 V pro MB
sapphire 6950 2gb rest all is fine

I m using the pc since after noon today installing windows and stuff.
All went smooth and i was satisfied.

i was installing adobe web design kit and i got blue screen of death and it restarted

it ws very quick. i could just read that 
"this could happen due to some device newly attached"

just my portable HDD ws attached then , i removed it. tried again. same stuff.

i went to device manager, i saw that the Asus bluetooth driver is outdated and shows a exclamation symbol.
I updated it via all options net , cd got successful msg too but icon does not seem to go

still getting the bluescreen of death.

now i m gonna disable that driver and try installing

this is 1 of my problem

second problem
when i inserted the dvd for bluetooth driver , i saw the lucid software. i clicked on it to install and i gt

"No Intel HD Sandybridge Graphics family driver was found. setup will exit"

please help me with all this. i ll be checking this thread every 5 mins via my laptop

Update1: My firefox 5 crashes every 2 min
update 2: this time i could see the bluescreen for longer time.
first time error was memory_management and second time it was bad_pool
update 3: i checked my bios , my RAM is running at 1333Mhz and mode is set to auto.
I am using this ram
Vengeanceâ„¢ â€” 4GB Single Module DDR3 Memory Kit (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Vengeance - Memory

should i manually set it to 1600Mhz ?? or It is correct on Auto ??

PC is now restarting every 5 min, even without the adobe installation and the bluetooth driver i had doubt on is already disabled


----------



## tkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Lets start from scratch.

1. Reset the BIOS(use clear cmos jumper).
2. Start pc, open bios, on bios screen make sure normal mode is selected and also look at the mobo, the TPU and EPU led on top right corner should NOT glow. If they are glowing then shut off pc, and flick the corresponding switch so the LED shuts off. Restart pc.
3. In bios, open cpu tab, make sure target cpu freq is showing 3800MHz, in turbo settings set suto, do not touch anything else.

Go to monitoring tab in bios, what's the temp of the cpu? Stay about 10mins in bios, is it stable?

4. In bios, find the tab that show igpu settings, enable render standby and igpu multimonitor support.
5. Reinstall OS.
6. Now, download the latest drivers from asus website and install them one by one.
7. Make sure to install the intel hd graphics driver first and then only install Virtu.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 27, 2011)

i did not understood everything u said

bios is in normal mode
TPU,EPU i could not find, moreover my cpu is packed and i m observing from the side panel, just power and reset buttons on the MB glow, nothing else glows according to me
the temp in bios is stable 
CPU: 65
MB: 32 degree C

target cpu freq 3800 ... yes
turbo ratio is auto ... i did nt get turbo setting like anything

render standby is enabled
multimonitor was disabled i made it enabled

OS ws installed in the afternoon only
all drivers r latest,

HD graphics dirver first then virtu.. need more details on it.. googling

i dnt think error will be soughted by this

do i need to set ram freq to 1600MHZ ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2011)

tkin said:


> Lets start from scratch.
> 
> 1. Reset the BIOS(use clear cmos jumper).
> 2. Start pc, open bios, on bios screen make sure normal mode is selected and also look at the mobo, the TPU and EPU led on top right corner should NOT glow. If they are glowing then shut off pc, and flick the corresponding switch so the LED shuts off. Restart pc.
> ...



That BSOD problem is because of the in-correct driver or outdated driver. Nothing to do with the BIOS settings.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 27, 2011)

^ But i have installed the drivers from Cd sucessfully and no other device is connected yet 

the bluetooth stuff shows some problem so i disabled it temporarily


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok can you tell us exactly which all the softwares you have installed ?

You must follow a pre-defined steps when you install any new OS in your computer. Just installing what ever you like, in what ever way is not desireable.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 27, 2011)

After Os installation 
 i installed drivers from MB cd then from GPU cd and then i ws starting with adobe

i opened my device manager
 it has probs with video adapter , i solved it 
now i m trying to resolve the bluetooth thing.

PC is on since 15 mins , no error yet

after reinstalling all mb drivers , i get this 
(uploading image )
*i56.tinypic.com/25im711.png


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2011)

In the bios, click on exit/advanced mode at the top right and then click on advanced mode to go into advanced mode.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ looks like bluetooth has not been installed properly.

1. Which version of Windows 7 are you using ?

2. Download SP1 from Microsoft website and install it first.
(I think Digit also gave the 32bit in DVD, if you have the Digit DVD you can use that)

3.  Install Office 2007/2010 first before you start to install Adobe products.

4. Can you list the *softwares* that you have on your computer ?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello,
Bluetooth stuff is now installed properly
All those crosses in that image are now ticked
virtu installed

last 30 mins , no blue screen..

EDIT:
the pc is asking for some restarts , software installing and stuff.. 
every time i start one or the other bluetooth driver gets messed up.. it searches and automatic settles but this is irritating.

I wanna test my RAM. how can i ?

I m using Win 7 X64
Only office 07 installed till now

i can successfully transfer files from pc to cell now via bluetooth


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 27, 2011)

It is normal to re-start when you install new softwares. It makes changes to the registry during re-start and also updates a few files.

Install SP1, download it from MS site.

Also download and install all MS updates using Windows Update.
This will solve all your problems.

If you are using non-genuine windows 7 then I am sorry, can't help you here in this forum.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 27, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> Hello,
> Bluetooth stuff is now installed properly
> All those crosses in that image are now ticked
> virtu installed
> ...



To test your rams , use memtest. Use the usb bootable version and make a bootable drive. Then boot from usb to run the memtest application. Let it run for half an hour and post a screenshot here.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

I ll surely do it in the morning vicky 

for now d pc is runing since 45 mins without restarts and without bluescreen.

i m just playing with MB features.. too many


----------



## macho84 (Jun 28, 2011)

No need windows boot loader itself has a memory test utility keep pressing f8 it will show advanced boot menu exit that and you will see windows 7 down to that advance there memory test utility is there . 

Check if any bios update is there. Sometimes old stockes need to be updated every now and then. 


I had a big doubt why it is giving error on graphics on sandy bridge when you are using amd gpu . Did you installed the latest 16.1 driver from amd. DO that first. 

Then temporary forget about the Bluetooth. just for diagnosis alone.

Once you pass the memtest in booting. After logging leave the system idle for some time.   

No apps installs. See after 1 hour . Just open up the task manager and monitor the usage. cpu ram i mean. Let us know.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

update: 
i also wanted to knw , what can be done to increase copying speed from PD to HDD and vice versa. It takes approx a min to copy 30mb data from pd to hdd. i use teracopy

Will post results of d test as said by vicky and macho tomorrow


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

^^buy a USB 3 PD.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

I did memtest via bootable cd
memtest+ 4.20version
it ran for 22 mins and message came test pass , 0 errors 

moreover no bluescreen since d bluetooth issue is resolved

update:
I was updating the drivers using driver genius software
it installed 6-7 drivers nicely and then again the BSOD popped up. 
I somehow installed rest of all the outdated drivers, and now the driver genius shows that all drivers r up to date. i hope i dnt get BSOD anymore !!

@off
its 3am in d night. so no time to wait for BSOD
i hope it does not pop up tomorrow when i start working !!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

1 Dont use Tera Copy in Windows 7. The default copy software in Windows 7 is very good and it gives more speed that Tera copy.
2 Refit the Ram once properly with a cool head just to be sure 
3 Do a antivirus scan with Avast or Avira free version. Make sure its updated.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

uninstalled tera copy
ram is fine i guess. passes all test. it is something to do with crappy drivers, as soon as i install or update some driver the BSOD comes up
i m just unable to figure out which driver is causing this

AV scan done. all fine


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

techking_dinesh said:


> uninstalled tera copy
> ram is fine i guess. passes all test. it is something to do with crappy drivers, as soon as i install or update some driver the BSOD comes up
> i m just unable to figure out which driver is causing this
> 
> AV scan done. all fine


Why don't you download latest drivers from net?


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Done. personally went to all d sites and dloaded d 64bit versions

then scanned using two softwares
Driver genius
Driver Robot 
and it said all drivers r up to date.

Even my device manager is totally fine now. everything working cool

Hoping i dnt get BSOD anymore !!


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 29, 2011)

2 days pc was fine and so i loaded my stuff into it

today suddenly i got BSOD twice

first time : dxgmms1.sys
second tyme : PFN_LIST_corrupt

i m damn sure none of the hardware is faulty and this is due to mismatched drivers.

I have tried 2-3 driver softwares and they all say that i m up to date.

wat to do ?

update:
I ran windows memory diagnostic tool , on logging in back after test it said 
Your computer has memory problem. contact manufacturer. 

anyway to test graphic card ?

UPDATE 2:

i took a screenshot of d report of the memory diagonistic tool. Went to shop. showed him  that. he took the ram for replacement and gave me a 2gb ddr3 ram from simtronics 1333Mhz as standby and told me to collect my replaced ram in 5 days.

Ran d test again. All fine now.
i guess it is solved.

If i still get BSOD , what should i do ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2011)

> anyway to test graphic card ?


 Run graphic intensive games at all settings maxed out. 
Run benchmark software.

Congo that there isnt any Bsod. Dont change any hardware. Dont make driver change


----------



## techking_dinesh (Jun 29, 2011)

^ Installing Crysis.. will be helpful in testing card as well as posting in showoff


----------

